# Angeln am Kasteel Strijthagen NL



## Marvin2016 (25. Juli 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich hätte da mal ne frage und zwar , kann ich am Kasteel Strijthagen Angeln ohne Vispas also nur mit einer Tageskarte oder brauch ich den dafür auch noch .
Oder gibt es Nähe der grenze überhaupt Seen wo man nur eine Tageskarte braucht außer die komischen Forellenpuffs.
Würde mich über eine Antwort freuen.

Mfg 

Marvin


----------



## Kelti (25. Juli 2016)

*AW: Angeln am Kasteel Strijthagen NL*

Tageskarte reicht aus , erhältlich bei http://www.nelis.info 
Wenn Du dort Mitgleid wirst, kriegst automatischen nen Vispass + Büchlein, in dem alle Gewässer aufgelistet sind, wo Du dann angeln darfst.


----------



## Marvin2016 (25. Juli 2016)

*AW: Angeln am Kasteel Strijthagen NL*

Ah ok ich kann also entweder die Tageskarte holen für ein paar euronen oder mir für mehr den vispas oder wie kann ich das verstehen. 
Tut mir leid ich war halt noch nie in Holland angeln deswegen die vielen Fragen möchte auch nichts falsch machen wegen den Auflagen dort und so .


----------



## Kelti (25. Juli 2016)

*AW: Angeln am Kasteel Strijthagen NL*

Sobald Du den Vispass erwirbst, bist Du automatisch Mitglied in einem Verein. 
Ohne Beitritt Verein, kein Vispass möglich. 
Vereinsbeitritt richtet sich nach Region (Stadt) und wo (Shop) Du diesen kaufst.
Bei dem Shop den ich schon gepostet hab, erwirbst Du die Mitgliedschaft bei Strijthagen.
Mit der Mitgliedschaft in einem Verein, darfst Du dann das jeweilige Kalenderjahr an den Vereinsgewässern angeln ohne zusätzliche Kosten.
Zusätzlich zum Vispass gibt es eine Büchlein mit "öffentlichen Gewässern" an denen Du angeln darfst. An öffentlichen Gewässern musst Du aber zwingend den Vispass und das Büchlein mitführen.
http://www.sportvisserijnederland.nl/vispas/lijsten-van-wateren/ nach ganz unten scrollen, da ist die pdf mit den "öffentlichen Gewässern"

Solltest Du noch weitere Fragen haben, gern per PN


----------

